# Drill to mix thinset



## dbrew

Doing a tile job in the bathroom and mixing the thinset by hand is a pain so I bought a mixer to go on a drill. My drill is a small drill for most home projects. It will not handle mixing thinset as I found out when it started smelling like it was burning up.

Any recomendations of a drill or size drill I would need for this job of mixing thins set with an attachment that looks like a large beater?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ron schenker

This would be a good time to invest in an 18 volt cordless drill:thumbsup: 
I use my Dewalt for thinset and grout mixing all the time with no problems. You'll find 100's of other uses for it and wonder how you lived without it


----------



## majakdragon

The initial mixing of thinset (more dry than wet) puts a lot of pressure on a drill motor. I burnt up a cheap 1/2" drill doing this. You really need a drill with ample power to complete this task. Good luck.


----------



## dbrew

How much is ample power or a minimum I should look for? 

I like the cordless option mentioned because I see many uses after this job. Can the batteries take that kind of use? I worry a little the battery may break down quickly. Ron, any issues with the battery? It sounds like you may use it very often for many jobs.

Thanks


----------



## billinak

I picked up a 19.2 volt Craftsman cordless from Sears with two batteries for $99. I've mixed mortar, grout, and drywall mud for several projects and it works great, especially on a fresh battery. This is my second craftsman cordless and I've been very happy with both of them.


----------



## dougrus

For mixing thinset, I suggest a good 1/2" drill. I bought a dewault spade handle drill specifically for this purpose. It plows through thinset without breaking a sweat. 3/8" drills will have a tendency to burn out after some time and even if it doesnt burn out I would be hesitent to put that much wear and tear on it.
The burly paddle bits are mostly 1/2" from what I have seen anyway...
I have also been able to use it for more intense drilling situations as well so it has proved a good investment.


----------



## ron schenker

> Ron, any issues with the battery? It sounds like you may use it very often for many jobs.


None whatsoever:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Michael

aww come on, time to give those forearms a good honest workout.


----------



## KUIPORNG

I bought a used Craftsman 1/2" drill (corded) from Ebay and it's been working no problem for many mixes... but I think cordless offer the advantageous that you don't get electric shock by accident... although I never get one, there is still a danger as normally the drill work close by water of some sort... but I am kind of sick and tire of recharging batteries... to me... that is additional work...


----------



## ron schenker

KUIPORNG said:


> I bought a used Craftsman 1/2" drill (corded) from Ebay and it's been working no problem for many mixes... but I think cordless offer the advantageous that you don't get electric shock by accident... although I never get one, there is still a danger as normally the drill work close by water of some sort... but I am kind of sick and tire of recharging batteries... to me... that is additional work...


That's funny...you have lots of energy to finish your own basement but charging batteries is additional work:laughing: 
I hate fumbling around with extension cords, compressors, and hoses. I wish all my power tools were cordless and airless:yes:


----------



## KUIPORNG

ron schenker said:


> That's funny...you have lots of energy to finish your own basement but charging batteries is additional work:laughing:
> I hate fumbling around with extension cords, compressors, and hoses. I wish all my power tools were cordless and airless:yes:


putting the battery into the charger is, in deed, not require a lot of physical strength, but if you consider this:

- try to locate the charger which is among the 20 chargers in your tool box

- when working on the tool and worries about battery will soon finishing up and feeling those weak strength from the tool... it is like driving a car with the tank point to empty and trying to locate a gas station which is completely out of sight...

- when almost done with the job and the battery went out and you have to wait for another hour or so and the mud will dry up probably...

- and try to store those batteries in room temperature and keeping track of which batteries is good which is not so good which is bad and find way to dispose the bad for env sake... is like another management job besides your day job...

and that is normal to cause sick and tire... isn't it...


----------



## dbrew

Well, I will most likely go with a cordless Craftsman 19.2v hammer drill, model 11543. I have a stone house and lots of concrete around so the hammer drill may come in handy down the road. Also it will be on sale from $129.99 to $99.99 this Sunday and with a $10 off coupon that looks like it will apply, it is a low risk option. I still have my corded which will handle most long term jobs if the batteries run out. BTW, I'd use my forearms but my joints still say no way 

If you have heard any bad about the Craftsman let me know. I'm a DYIer but not too many major jobs and Craftsman usually handles what I do.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## KUIPORNG

It is my turn...My 1/2" craftsman is burned. Now out in the market for another one... this time I need it fast because got to finish the tiles before moving the washer/dryer on Sunday... now I spot this guy

Mileuwakee 1/2" Magnum....

anyone has experience with this guy? it cost me $149.99 plus tax from HD...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

KUIPORNG said:


> It is my turn...My 1/2" craftsman is burned. Now out in the market for another one... this time I need it fast because got to finish the tiles before moving the washer/dryer on Sunday... now I spot this guy
> 
> Mileuwakee 1/2" Magnum....
> 
> anyone has experience with this guy? it cost me $149.99 plus tax from HD...


Key is that you want a minimum of at least 6 to 7 amps or higher....if you plan on using it to mix any kinds of materials...


----------



## KUIPORNG

THANKS , I guess it is ok then because it said 8 amps..


----------



## KUIPORNG

Just off from HD... spot a cheap Black and Decker 1/2" drill said 7 amp... try to buy it for this one time event... the sales guy said it is not for mixing mud though... then talked about some other thing I don't understand... so looks like AMP is not the only component to look for... other think like RPM...whatever.... when I spend over 150 on this guy... I want to buy the right one.... anyone know what exactly besides AMP is qualify for mixing muds.... all above messages doesn't really said that...


After reading some more in the net, looks like these are two of the best:

Milwaukee 0300-20

Milwaukee 0234-6

I am going to look for these two then...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

KUIPORNG said:


> Just off from HD... spot a cheap Black and Decker 1/2" drill said 7 amp... try to buy it for this one time event... the sales guy said it is not for mixing mud though... then talked about some other thing I don't understand... so looks like AMP is not the only component to look for... other think like RPM...whatever.... when I spend over 150 on this guy... I want to buy the right one.... anyone know what exactly besides AMP is qualify for mixing muds.... all above messages doesn't really said that...
> 
> 
> After reading some more in the net, looks like these are two of the best:
> 
> Milwaukee 0300-20
> 
> Milwaukee 0234-6
> 
> I am going to look for these two then...


The salesman is right, Amps are not the only factor...


----------



## KUIPORNG

I end up spending $250 Canadian on this guy:

Milwaukee 0627-24 18V 1/2" Cordless Hammer Drill 

I think if other craftsman cordless can do the job... there is no way this guy couldn't do it....

Please tell me this guy will do it, and don't tell me it won't... I am picking it up at lunch...


----------



## handy man88

Wouldn't recommend using a batter powered drill to mix anything. Always go with corded because it's reliable power. Lithium Ion is better than NiCad, but once again, a corded tool is less likely to let you down. I'd recommed a 1/2 Bosch or Milwaukee, with a keyed chuck.


----------



## KUIPORNG

I have used battery power to mix xyz buckets now... I think they perform surper... may be for contractors... due to the volumn... it is not good... but I have to say it is really a perfect tool for the task for DIYers....


----------



## Sammy

We use the Magum for punching holes in safes. High RPM [5K] and pretty durable. Not bad for all around use. I have seen some hang around for 8-10 years with almost daily use in a commercial environment.


----------



## drywaller 4 life

Not Knowing which drill works best, but I use an 18v cordless Dewalt. My key to it is too add the water first and then slowly add mixture. Mixing from bottom up works wonders.


----------



## Darylh

What I have found over the years as far as drills and mixing is the mixer itself. For the past 15 years I have used a Makita 1/2 drill and a drywall paddle mixer but it takes a very strong drill to use these mixers however one day I forgot it and only had my 18volt cordless and a paint mixer. Well I was very surprised how easy it was to mix up a bucket of thin set ( not a full bucket). I am not in favor of this mainly because of I am not a novice and I need to get the job done in a reasonable amount of time and not be fiddling around trying to get by. For a home owner who does not do this all the time a good 18-24 volt 1/2" drill will do if you don't try to mix a whole bucket of thinset at a time that way your drill will last and and as previously mentioned add the mix a bit at a time to the water so you do not have so much drag on the drill.


----------



## tmrrptr

I use a chinese $39 1/2 spade handle drill from a discount house for thinset, dwall mud & texture products.
If it burns up I care less than if my hole hog or hitachi 1/2 give up.
r


----------



## TheToolDude

KUIPORNG said:


> I bought a used Craftsman 1/2" drill (corded) from Ebay and it's been working no problem for many mixes... but I think cordless offer the advantageous that you don't get electric shock by accident... although I never get one, there is still a danger as normally the drill work close by water of some sort... but I am kind of sick and tire of recharging batteries... to me... that is additional work...


Most all corded tools are double insulated and electric shock is pretty much a thing of the past.


----------



## cryingeva

KUIPORNG said:


> It is my turn...My 1/2" craftsman is burned. Now out in the market for another one... this time I need it fast because got to finish the tiles before moving the washer/dryer on Sunday... now I spot this guy
> 
> Mileuwakee 1/2" Magnum....
> 
> anyone has experience with this guy? it cost me $149.99 plus tax from HD...


Try makita 18v MXT 8444 it provide 80inb, another suggestion it milwaukee V28 this tool has the speed and power of a corded drill.One of the fastest of the worker of the category...:thumbsup:


----------

